# Ludwigia ovalis



## Krisps21 (30 Jun 2021)

Ludwigia ovalis


----------



## Toby C (30 Jun 2021)

Beautiful - reminds me of a rose.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (2 Jul 2021)

That’s some beautiful ovalis, not one you see often looking so good.


----------



## tiger15 (2 Jul 2021)

Amazing color.  Ovalis is an Asian Ludwigia.  Is it as easy to grow as the American L. repens?


----------



## Krisps21 (2 Jul 2021)

tiger15 said:


> Amazing color.  Ovalis is an Asian Ludwigia.  Is it as easy to grow as the American L. repens?


I've only ever grown it under decent light and co2 injection. I've never had any issues with growing it in those conditions 😁


----------



## Roland (6 Oct 2021)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (6 Oct 2021)

Looks phenomenal!


----------



## Krisps21 (7 Oct 2021)

Roland said:


> AMAZING!!!


Thanks 😁


----------



## Krisps21 (7 Oct 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Looks phenomenal!


Thanks 😁


----------



## Krisps21 (7 Oct 2021)

Getting better with age


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

What does it look like from the side?  lovely plant!


----------



## Krisps21 (7 Oct 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> What does it look like from the side?  lovely plant!


I will get a decent picture tomorrow when I've sorted the tank out, it's a little tatty atm 😅. It's not a bushy plant because of how it grows. It's not like other Ludwigia like mini super red, as it only grows one leaf per node.


----------

